# Grand Lodge of Texas -Eagle Scout Recognition Program



## Blake Bowden (Nov 24, 2009)

Just received this...

The Trustees of the Grand Lodge of Texas have authorized a program whereby a congratulatory letter can be sent to those Texas Boy Scouts who have 
recently earned their Eagle Scout rank. The requester would complete the 
on-line application and that data would be used to generate the letter. The 
plan is to have a tab off of the Grand Lodge's website once the new version 
is up and running. At the present time the requester can copy and paste the 
following address into their browser:

http://www.teople.com/charitable/BoyScouts/EagleForm.html

Rex Lewis


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 25, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 9, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know the contents of the letter that is sent?


----------



## crono782 (Aug 11, 2015)

That would've been pretty cool to get when I received my Eagle Scout rank. Then it may have not taken me another 12 years to investigate Freemasonry, hah.


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 11, 2015)

crono782 said:


> That would've been pretty cool to get when I received my Eagle Scout rank. Then it may have not taken me another 12 years to investigate Freemasonry, hah.



Same here brother!  I got my Eagle at 15, and didn't become a Master Mason until I was 41.

Any other Eagles on here?


----------



## crono782 (Aug 11, 2015)

I got mine just before my 18th bday (actually my CoH was after 18, but I got my council signoff the day before my 18th). Talk about cutting it close! I was raised at 30.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bro. Allen said:


> Same here brother!  I got my Eagle at 15, and didn't become a Master Mason until I was 41.
> 
> Any other Eagles on here?


Were you Order of the Arrow?


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 11, 2015)

Sure was!  When my son got his ordeal membership, I had to laugh a little at the ceremony.  It reminded me a lot of another Initiation Ceremony that I'm familiar with!


----------



## crono782 (Aug 11, 2015)

I also found many parallels in my trials. You may find this an interesting read then...
http://phoenixmasonry.org/freemasonry_soucting_and_the_order_of_the_arrow.htm


----------



## otherstar (Aug 12, 2015)

That's too cool! I finished my Eagle just prior to my 18th birthday, but for a host of reasons my CoH was not until closer to my 19th birthday...which was fine by me because I still got my Eagle  I'm not an Order of the Arrow member, but a member of a different BSA Honor Camper Society: The Tribe of Mic-O-Say which was founded near. St. Joseph, MO by H. Roe Bartle who was also a Freemason!


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 12, 2015)

otherstar said:


> That's too cool! I finished my Eagle just prior to my 18th birthday, but for a host of reasons my CoH was not until closer to my 19th birthday...which was fine by me because I still got my Eagle  I'm not an Order of the Arrow member, but a member of a different BSA Honor Camper Society: The Tribe of Mic-O-Say which was founded near. St. Joseph, MO by H. Roe Bartle who was also a Freemason!


I checked out the Tribe of Mic-O-Say, it seems really cool.  I like how you have to return to the camp year after year to advance in it.

You know, I've thought that there should be some type of organization for Master Mason Eagle Scouts.  It's an exclusive group, but I know several.


----------



## otherstar (Aug 13, 2015)

Mic-O-Say was a very important part of my teen years! Not only do boys have to go back to camp year after year, they have to be active in their troops and in the tribal dance program throughout the year in order to advance. Speaking for myself, I would have never earned my Eagle if not for the Tribe. Much of the current Tribal Leadership are men I've known since boyhood who were either my age, or just older than I was. THAT'S retention...lol.

I'd gladly be part of a group of Master Mason Eagle Scouts! That's a great idea!


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 15, 2015)

otherstar said:


> I'd gladly be part of a group of Master Mason Eagle Scouts! That's a great idea!



We should do it then.  I wouldn't even know where to start, but I'd gladly be a part of that group too.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 18, 2015)

Eagle with Gold Palm. OA Vigil in 1968


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 18, 2015)

rpbrown said:


> Eagle with Gold Palm. OA Vigil in 1968


I admire you guys that kept earning Merit Badges after you Eagled.  I stayed in the program, but earned no Merit Badges past the 21.  Your Vigil is impressive too, you were a busy kid.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 18, 2015)

Bro. Allen said:


> I admire you guys that kept earning Merit Badges after you Eagled.  I stayed in the program, but earned no Merit Badges past the 21.  Your Vigil is impressive too, you were a busy kid.


Yes, pretty busy, but in those days it was a great adventure. I was on staff at 3 summer camps and went to Philmont Ranch twice. Our Troop also traveled to Canada and took a 10 day canoe trip that was great.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 18, 2015)

I loved my time on staff at Sid Richardson Scout Ranch. 98-02 I think.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 18, 2015)

crono782 said:


> I loved my time on staff at Sid Richardson Scout Ranch. 98-02 I think.


I was on the inaugural staff of SR2 in 1969. It was a blast


----------



## Bro. Allen (Aug 18, 2015)

crono782 said:


> I loved my time on staff at Sid Richardson Scout Ranch. 98-02 I think.


Believe it or not, I was on SR2 Summer Camp Staff for one week this year, the last week.  They were in a bind.  I also staff Cub-O every year, the first weekend in January.  It's a hoot, you should come out.


----------

